# Wheel Builder



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a good wheel builder in the Seattle / Bellevue area to rebuild a Campy Neutron wheel?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

B2 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good wheel builder in the Seattle / Bellevue area to rebuild a Campy Neutron wheel?


Go see Victor at Montlake Bike Shop. He's the only guy I'd trust to touch anything I own and I've been a mechanic for 20 years!


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

monkeybullit said:


> Go see Victor at Montlake Bike Shop. He's the only guy I'd trust to touch anything I own and I've been a mechanic for 20 years!


Thanks for recommendation. I'll drop by and see Victor.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Greenlake - Perfect Wheels*

I'd put a vote in for Perfect Wheels if you're over in the Greenlake area.

www.perfectwheels.net.

I had Larry build me a set of Aeroheads on Daytona hubs about 10 years ago and they are still going strong.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

the perfect wheels guy is a purist. he turned up his nose when i asked him to true a pair of reynolds carbon clinchers.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

K. - You win the prize for the most diplomatic response possible! 

OP - Well, then... you're on your own now. Good luck!


----------

